# 69 GTO Bumper help!



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey everyone, im needing some help! Currently taking apart the Goat to restore it and im puzzled on how to get the Endura bumper off, i got all the bolts off the top but cant seem to find any on bottom, help please!


----------



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

Got all the bolts off, the only thing holding the bumper on is the bars for the hideaway lights... ive got to be doing something wrong, because it should not be this hard. Been trying to get it off for like 4hrs, am i doing something wrong?? Should the valance or fenders come off first? I figured the bumper is supposed to come off before anything else


----------



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

Heres some more


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

-Drive or lift th front tires up on at at least one layer of 2x8's. 
-Remove wiring plugs to front parking lamps
-corner bolts for front valance to fenders will be fun, spray the bolts with good penetrating oil, like Kroil.
-unbolt & remove front valance
-look at where each of the two long stamped steel brackets coming off the bumper, where each attach to the frame horns. there will be a pair of bolts with large nuts on each bracket, believe the nuts are 13/16"...have not pulled a front bumper this year, so don't hold me to that.
-carefully loosen the nuts on these these special bolts,
-your going to need a a few extra hands, the bumper is heavy & you want to be careful as the bolts come out and the bumper is pulled forward & the large steel brackets slide through the rectangular holes in the core support. Don't be surprised if the coresupport needs repair in the channel area where the lwr rad support bushings mount. The repro core supports have issues, there is a reason quite a few of us go to lengths to repair original coresupports.


----------

